# can my 3rd floor apartment sustain a 75 gallon tank?



## evgeney96 (Jun 5, 2011)

+ stand?

The building was constructed in brooklyn (bensonhurst) as of the year 1924..
I am planning on placing the aquarium in my kitchen in the corner next to a dining table.

Am I at risk of the aquarium falling through?


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Probably it will be fine, and if the building is up to code then it will almost definitely be fine.

But, having lived in Brooklyn I know how poorly the building codes (and everything else) is enforced over there. I would try and determine the state of the floor/construction before putting 750+ pounds of dead weight on the floor.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Put in the corner or against a wall & "forget about it"


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

My place is on a 3rd floor and I have a 125, 20, 20, 10, 10 all along the wall, the 125 being in the corner and against the wall. Seems fine. lol.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

DogFish said:


> Put in the corner or against a wall & "forget about it"


I just said that in my head with a bad accent lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

I think it depends on the age of the apartment. I'd probably ask management.


----------



## s_s (Feb 15, 2012)

Put some sandbags in the spot for a couple days and find out.


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

i would use a stand that has a flat bottom or cabinet base... nothing with pointy legs like a metal stand.








we're talking about 800lbs

i would do anything you can to "spread the load" or spread the weight of the tank across the floor. 


- thefisherman


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

You could fill it 1/3-full and make an awesome high-humifity riparium for emersed crypts and Java fern and _Anubias_.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm sure you'll be fine, I live on the 6th floor in my building and I've had a 75 gallon & 55 gallon in the same room without any issues. And, now I have a 100 gallon and a 55 gallon going where I had the other tanks, and I haven't had any issues at all.

But my building was built in the 1960's, and was originally made with concrete floors between each floor of the building. But I know a guy with a 135 gallon in his 5th floor apartment on the east coast, and he doesn't have any problems.


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

against a wall is not that great if the joists are running parallel to the length of tank
try to determine which direction the floor joists are running
most likely they run the shortest distance between walls of a room
if you have lets say a 10 by 20 ft room the joists most likely run parallel to the shortest wall so you would but tank on longer wall


----------

